# spotting: please pray for me Updated :(



## kama'aina mama

Not much to add. It was dark brown this afternoon. Now it is bright red. Not a lot of it. Spoke with doc. She said to sleep and come see her in the am. I am 12 1/2 weeks. Please pray.
Thank you.


----------



## wonderfulmom

Thinking of you.


----------



## Momtezuma Tuatara

I'm praying that God will do the best for you, and for the baby. Whatever that would be. And that you will feel his hand on you, and your whole family.


----------



## Dragonfly

You and the wee one are in my thoughts, kama.


----------



## asherah

Oh, Kama.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mavournin




----------



## Mom4tot

(((Kama))) You are in my thoughts and prayers









I will light a candle too.


----------



## chfriend

kama,

Thanks for letting us know. We're praying here. Rest well.


----------



## simonee

Thinking white light and mellow baby for you. DD and I will light yall a candle tonite


----------



## PM

Oh honey! I wish I could call. Oh please, please be OK in the morning.


----------



## kate42

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## whitecrew4

Sending you hugs
And praying for your little one









Love Nancy


----------



## Bex80

Do take it easy and good luck in the morning. Keep us posted, many prayers from me and many





















!


----------



## babybugmama

peaceful calm air floating your way to keep you safe...


----------



## Bippity

(((Kama))) - prayers said for you and your lil' bean!


----------



## onlyboys

Peace and prayers sent to you.

Amanda


----------



## stayinghome

Good luck to you and your baby. Let us know how your appt. goes.


----------



## Lucky Charm

:







:

My thoughts are with you. Good vibes and prayers on the way....


----------



## dharmama

Thinking of you and your little one...

((((







))))


----------



## Valerie.Qc

:














:

Thinking about you!


----------



## PuppyFluffer

My prayers are with you for the best outcome.


----------



## Monkey

:








s! Kama!







s!


----------



## lotusdebi

Thinking of you.


----------



## daylily

I'm praying for you, Kama.


----------



## ebethmom

Praying for you and your baby!














:


----------



## Jeffiner

You and the wee one are in my thoughts.


----------



## JoAida

I'll pray for you right now.


----------



## sohj

sending a little


----------



## layla

((((hugs)))) and prayers for you...


----------



## MamaSoleil




----------



## weetzie

thinking of you.....


----------



## Harper

For you and your baby. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## DaryLLL

Kama, I'm concerned for you. Hope it's nothing!

Hugs and love, daryl


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Kama, I'm thinking of you and baby hon.


----------



## 5796

prayers & hugs......


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys

Oh mama! I'm sorry - how scarey. I hope its nothing and everything is ok. Take care.

Sarah


----------



## Gemini




----------



## RachelGS

Love and prayers to you! Hang on tight, little baby!


----------



## Irishmommy

((((Kama))))


----------



## AnnMarie

s


----------



## Lisalee2

Thinking of you, Kama.


----------



## Quirky

((((Kama and kamababy))))


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

I am praying for you miss Kama, and for baby Kama too.


----------



## Jessica36

Thinking of you and the babe Kama



































:


----------



## kama'aina mama

Thanks everyone. It is not yet 7am here. Still spotting. Just blood, a little mucous. I am scared and sad. I need to get Bonnie off to preschool and then come home and try to make an appt when the doc opens at 8:30.


----------



## Red

Praying for you here, too.


----------



## MaggiesMom

Oh, Kama, I feel for you and will say a little prayer for you! I had spotting twice during my pregnancy at times when it couldn't be considered "normal" so I can understand to some extent just how scared, sad, and anxious you probably are. Hopefully it will just be something like a sensitive cervix that won't affect your little one one little bit.


----------



## Gemini

More


----------



## chfriend

kama my sil spotted all during her pregnancy with my 9-yr-old niece. She had a number of u/s and everything was a-ok. Keeping you in our prayers here.


----------



## Nemmer

Oh Kama








I hope you and the little bean are okay.







:































Saying a prayer for you.


----------



## mirthfulmum

Don't know if you saw in the October Due Date thread, but I had the exact same thing happen to me Monday. I'm 15 weeks and I started spotting Monday night and it carried on into Tuesday morning. I too was freaking out the next morning. But still trying to keep it together enough to get my son breakfast and get him ready for his day.
Long story short, went to midwife and heard the baby's heart beat and it was strong and steady. Spotting continued until last night and then just as abruptly as it started, it stopped. I've been told by many that spotting during a healthy preganacy is not unusual.
I am keeping positive thoughts for you. And hope that you get the good news you need to hear right now.







:


----------



## carrots

keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## momto l&a

:


----------



## Overproducktion

I'll be thinking about you and little bun all day! I pray both of you are fine!!







:


----------



## mhurst

Kama-

You and your little one are in my thoughts and prayers.

Melissa


----------



## Threefold

I spotted a bit with each pregnancy, never found out why. Hoping yours is a benign as mine turned out to be.

((((((kama and baby))))))))


----------



## moss




----------



## joesmom

and a









and my prayer that God is watching over you & your little one. Keep us updated!





























:







:binky






























:


----------



## hotmamacita

Oh, Kama. I just saw this thread.

(((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Faith

Prayers on the way.









I spotted a lot with my first two pregnancies and still had two healthy babies to show for it.

I know some moms who use progesterone cream to stop spotting. They just rub it on their arms, and I hear it works very well.


----------



## candiland

{{{{Kama}}}}
Love and light to you and the wee one.


----------



## cat_astrophe

(((((Kama)))))
Many heartfelt prayers are on their way to you.


----------



## Lucysmama

You and your baby are in my thoughts....


----------



## EFmom

Kama, holding you and the little one in the light.


----------



## lab

Kama

I'm praying and worrying for you.


----------



## StillForest

Kama,

You and your little one are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## China white

Because I have not been in your situation,I cannot even begin to imagine how upset and frightened you must be. There is a verse in the Bible that is along the lines of "Pray as though your prayer has already been answered" which is how I am praying for you - I have faith that the Lord WILL protect you and your tiny babe.

Please let us know how you are doing, Kama.








China white.


----------



## beanma

good vibes your way.


----------



## indiegirl

It's nine am where you live; I hope you have some answers. My thoughts are with you and baby bean.

Jesse


----------



## QueeTheBean

Hope everything is all right. How very scary.


----------



## kama'aina mama

On my way out to see the doc. They have to squeeze me in, so it could be a while. It's not spotting. It's bleeding. Like day two of my period. I have a very bad feeling that I am seeing too much blood for everything to be okay.

Thank you all for your nice words, for your prayers. I will update when I can.


----------



## pumpkinhead

I experienced spotting early in my pregnancy as well. I have a healthy 19 month old! Try not to worry too much, it may be nothing.

I'm praying for you and your little one.







s


----------



## pumpkinhead

We cross posted...

Oh Kama







s.

Lotsa prayer.


----------



## spero

kama

Praying for you.


----------



## mamaley

i'm thinking of you


----------



## mommy2twinboys

I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Peppermint

praying for you.....


----------



## IslandMamma

Oh Kama.....








I am hoping and praying for you and the little one. Sending lots of love and light.....


----------



## kerikadi

Prayers.

Keri


----------



## oatmeal

praying vigilantly that the doctor will stop the bleeding and the baby is ok.


----------



## Ms.Doula

Oh Kamma!!








I am praying for you & your family!! I pray that babe in your womb will be protected. Remember that whatever has happened, or is to come, that our Heavenly Father is in controll and that His ways are not our ways, and His thoughts are above our thoughts. And there is a reason for everything. (wich we someday may know) Just Cling close to Our Father in Heaven & He will carry you, sweetie!








Love In Him-Melissa


----------



## RachelGS




----------



## DarkHorseMama

Wishing you a peaceful resolution, hon. You're definitely in all of our thoughts.

--Doni


----------



## Joyce in the mts.

Thinking of you.

Strength...Joyce in the mts.


----------



## siddie

Sending prayers for a healthy baby and mom. Remember to rest as much as you can.


----------



## hotmamacita

You are strongly on my heart Kama and I am praying for and thinking of you.


----------



## moss




----------



## doulamomvicki

and prayers


----------



## journeymom

Love and hugs for you. I'll hold your cyber hand!


----------



## earthmama007

(((HUGS))) to you. I want you to know that I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! May you and your bean be blessed.


----------



## nym




----------



## OnTheFence

{{{HUGS}}}

thinking of you!


----------



## DreamerMama

Kama, just got this thread.

May love and peace find you today. My thoughts are with you and your babe.Let my love be with you. You are in my prayers.

Jenny


----------



## LavenderMae

Kama, I am thinking about you and your little one!


----------



## isleta

a







and a







through cyberspace my friend

In my thoughts~


----------



## momadance

much love mama


----------



## Jillby

oh,i hope everything goes well for you and your baby!
the same thing happened to me at around the same time,quite a lot of blood,but everything turned out o.k. after all!
sending


----------



## BusyMommy




----------



## MamaBug

My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## plum

thinking about you, kama...


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I really hope that you are at the doctor's now and hearing some good news. I am praying for you sweetie.


----------



## hvl25

:


----------



## chfriend

just checking back in to let you know that we are keeping you in our prayers this evening (here on the US east coast). praying for all of you.


----------



## kama'aina mama

As I feared, there was entirely too much blood for the news to be good. She estimates the pregnancy stopped progressing between four and six weeks ago. I am, as I guess many of you know from hard experience and the rest of you can imagine, very, very sad. I feel sorta hollow right now. Will write more later. Thank you all so, so very much for sitting vigil with me.


----------



## KarmaChameleon

Sorry Kama. Really sorry and sending you lots of healing dust.


----------



## DreamsInDigital




----------



## MamaSoleil

I'm so so sorry mama. Words don't help. I wish I could give you a real hug!!!!


----------



## tricia80

sorry to hear... sending you healing vibes


----------



## Gemini

I'm so sorry.


----------



## seraph

Oh mama, I am so sorry.


----------



## MamaBug

Oh kama I am so very sorry for you loss. Know that I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Monkey




----------



## Fianna

I'm so, so sorry, Kama.


----------



## plum

sending healing vibes, kama.








i'm so sorry.


----------



## annakiss

Oh Kama....




























I feel so awful for you... I'm so so so sorry.























I just mailed you good wishes for your baby a few days ago with the paper cranes for ParisMaman. I feel so awful. You are in my thoughts. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Elphaba

I'm so so sorry. I've been checking this thread constantly since I woke up this morning to see how you were doing.


----------



## lab

I am so sad to hear about the baby Kama.

I will be thinking about you and your family.


----------



## cat_astrophe

Oh, Kama, that is so not the news I was waiting to hear. My heart is with you, and I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## oatmeal

words can't express it right. It's makes no sense. I am so sorry.

Healing light and comfort to you and your family.








s


----------



## veganmamma

Thinking of you and wishing you love. I'll light a candle for you at sunset.
L


----------



## Threefold

I'm so so sorry, kama.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Ms.Doula

Kama-
I am SOOOO SORRY!! Unfortunatly, I know the hollowness all too well! I felt it again just about 2 weeks ago....









And at least we have the knowlege that we will meet again in heaven with our children & our precious Jesus!
~*~ LOTTS of







from us in California!!

In Honor of you & your loss- I think we're retiring your Keep out thread........ The parties over. We LOVE you!!


----------



## AnnMarie

I'm so sorry.














s


----------



## captain optimism

I'm sorry.


----------



## lotusdebi

I'm so sorry!


----------



## mommy2boys

I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## FreeRangeMama

I am so sorry


----------



## journeymom

I am so sorry.


----------



## Mom4tot

I am so very sorry Kama.


----------



## onlyboys

So sorry for your loss.

Amanda


----------



## mirlee

I am very sorry!


----------



## pamelamama

Ahhh sorry Kama. I can remember where I was each time I found out about a m/c. _Back to the drawing board..._


----------



## DaryLLL

Ah, kama mama, that is so sad. Take good care of yourself. Sending you a virtual warm snuggle in my patchwork quilt.

(((kama))) and family














with you


----------



## earthmama007

Hey mama! I am thinking of you. I am SO SORRY! I can't imagine how you must feel. Please call if you need anything.

Alohas


----------



## Lisalee2

Oh, Kama, lots of love &














I'm so sorry you have had to go through this. I'll be lighting a candle for you tonight and thinking about you lots.


----------



## LavenderMae

Oh Kama, I am so very sorry.


----------



## pumpkinhead

Oh Kama







s. I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers







s.


----------



## Peppermint

I am so very sorry for your loss, I will be praying for your healing.


----------



## smittenmom

I'm so sorry. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## weetzie

I am so sorry


----------



## ameliabedelia

I am so sorry.


----------



## spero

Oh, kama...I am so very sorry for your loss.








Praying for your strength, peace and healing.


----------



## beanma

kama and kama's family.


----------



## stacey31

I am so sorry.
I am sending healing wishes out to you & your family


----------



## Joyce in the mts.

Reaching out my hand to you in support...

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## wonderfulmom

((hugs))
So sorry, kama.


----------



## Spongie

Kama, I am so very, very sorry for you and your family.

Peace and blessings to you and yours.


----------



## kate42

My heart is with you.


----------



## darlindeliasmom

just found this thread...

so sorry kama...holding you and your angel in my heart.

peace be on you. Rest and heal.


----------



## Periwinkle

Oh no.







I am so very sorry Kama.


----------



## Nemmer

Oh, Kama, I'm so sorry!


----------



## babybugmama




----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Kama honey, I am thinking of you and sending you all the strength I have. Much love and light to you and your family.


----------



## JoAida

Kama, I'm so sorry....


----------



## chrissy

oh, i am SO sorry.


----------



## TigerTail

i'm so very sorry, kama.

suse


----------



## Quirky

I am so sorry.







for you and your baby.


----------



## charmarty




----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys

Kama - very sorry to hear of your loss.










What a nice community you have here to offer such support and kind words.


----------



## famousmockngbrd

Oh, Kama.







I know the sadness that I feel at hearing this news is only a millionth part of the sadness you are feeling. I hope you can take some small comfort in knowing that all of us here are thinking about you and your tiny little one.








Goodbye, sweet baby.


----------



## chfriend

kama dp and I are keeping you and your family in our prayers. We are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei




----------



## indie

I sorry.


----------



## Evergreen

Words can not express the sadness I feel for you. We are all here for you right now.


----------



## stayinghome

Oh my. I'm so sorry for your loss. Be extra gentle with yourself and know we are all thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Anguschick1

I'm so so sorry you have to go through this. I'll be lighting a candle for you and thinking about you and your family.


----------



## Irishmommy

I'm so sorry Kama.


----------



## Peppamint

Oh, kama. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss!









I'm at a loss for words, but I will pray for you that the Comforter will comfort you.


----------



## QueeTheBean

So terribly, terribly sorry for you and your family.


----------



## boycrazy

Been there Kama, I'll pray for you to heal quickly.


----------



## RachelGS

I'm so deeply sorry for the loss of your sweet baby. Thinking of you and your angel tonight...


----------



## pilesoflaundry

s







I'm so sorry Kama. I am thinking of you and sending you healing vibes.







s














s


----------



## mimim

Just giving you a








Because I know words probably don't help much right now.


----------



## Bex80

Kama, I'm so very very sorry. Please know that I am thinking of you and praying for some healing for you.


----------



## PuppyFluffer

May peace find you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## turquoise

I'm so sorry! Praying for peace and healing.


----------



## Jessica36

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## joesmom

Kama, I cannot even begin to imagine...







I hope you can rest tonight & come here as often as you need to cry or vent or whine.

Hold sweet Bonnie close.


----------



## Larklinnet

Oh Kama,

May your beloved little one's spirit shine on in your heart forever, as a star lights up the darkest night.

Love and gentleness to you and your family.


----------



## PM

Knowing a little something about your individual story, my heart is just breaking for you this morning. I'll take a day or two off from here to be with you in silence.


----------



## juicylucy

Kama, I am so sorry


----------



## Overproducktion

Oh Kama, I am so sorry.









Bless you, your family and your little one.


----------



## lula




----------



## Mavournin

Oh Kama.... I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MirandaW

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## pugmadmama

I'm so sorry.


----------



## MamaMonica

I'm so sorry







s


----------



## DarkHorseMama

I am sorry for your emptiness, mama. I hope that you have a quick, painless passage.









FWIW, I had a m/c last year and it crystallized for my DH and me that we did want to have another child as we were on the fence up to that point. We have since been blessed with our new addition.

Kindest hugs, peaceful thoughts, and a lit candle for your hope.

--Doni


----------



## Lucysmama

Love and healing to you and your family...
The hollow feeling is the worst feeling I can think of...I am so sorry you are going through this.
My thoughts are with you tonight.


----------



## Bearsmama

Sending you lots of love and good thoughts tonight...


----------



## mirthfulmum

I am so sorry for your loss. I too know that there are no words to express the sorrow. Love to you and your family.


----------



## Lucky Charm

I'm sorry.


----------



## Marg of Arabia

Kama, I am very sorry. I am sending love your way and thinking about you. You are such a wonderful woman. I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Arduinna

Kama ((HUGS))

I am so very sorry.


----------



## isleta

Big


----------



## mocha09

I am so sorry, Kama. No words....


----------



## Emilie

I am truly sorry for your loss. You will be in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## chellemarie

I'm sorry for your loss, kama.


----------



## village idiot

So sorry.


----------



## IslandMamma

Kama, I am grieving for and with you. I miscarried an early pregnancy over Easter.

Be gentle with yourself, and know this community of wonderful women is here for you, heart and soul.


----------



## alexisyael

Kama, I'm so sorry for the loss of your babe!







You have my thoughts and my prayers and my best wishes to you as you grieve...


----------



## Kiyomi

Oh Kama,I'm so sorry...

No words, just







.


----------



## Katana

I'm so sorry, Kama.


----------



## DashsMama

Hugs and peace to you and your family mama.


----------



## simonee

Oh Kama I'm so very very sorry for you and your baby









Take care of yourself


----------



## Momtezuma Tuatara

Have a hug, kama....


----------



## asherah

Kama, I am so very sorry for your loss.
Sending you love and light...


----------



## Red

Kama, there are no words. Give yourself time to grieve. My heart is with you.


----------



## taz925

I wish I could just hug you







in person, I am always so sad for a mom who has a m/c, know how it feels myself.

Take good care of yourself,
Doreen


----------



## PM

Stopping by to tell you that I was just practicing on the piano the first movement of Mozart's K331 - so poetic - and thinking of you.


----------



## littleaugustbaby

I am so sorry.







Prayers and healing thoughts are headed your way.


----------



## Hannah's Mom




----------



## Journey




----------



## layla




----------



## Kundalini-Mama

Kama, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Piglet68

kama...you are in my thoughts. my heart goes out to you. much, much love from your fellow october mamas.....


----------



## Mommiska

Kama - I just saw this.







You will be in my prayers. I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nate

Oh, Kama;
I came on for the first time in a few days, and saw this. I'm so sorry.









Take extra good care of yourself, and do lots of cuddling w/ Bonnie.


----------



## merpk

Just found this thread. Almost wishing I hadn't.










Sending love and hugs and hopes for your strength & peace ...


----------



## kama'aina mama

Thank you, for your kind words and prayers. It helps, it really does. I am feeling pretty good physically. Morning sickness magically gone. Cramping is almost non-existant... less than I usually get with a period so far.

I am sad.

A friend of mine took Bonnie all day yesterday so I could go to the doc in peace. And cry some. She didn't know I was PG yet so I am trying not to be too upset around her. I am doing okay in a lot of ways. My husband is wonderful and strong and sad. He took the day off, went to the doctors with me and held my hand. It was so good not to be alone.








Thank you all!


----------



## mahdokht

I just saw this thread Kama. I am so sorry. I've been there and I know it hurts. God give u comfort and peace.


----------



## bloobug

I'm so sorry. I've been there and I know it hurts. You'll be in my thoughts and I will light a candle in your little one's memory.

Megan


----------



## kazmir

I am very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Take care of yourself.....

Robin


----------



## mooliette

Very truly sorry for your loss, I will keep you and your family in my thoughts!!

Hugs to you for strength...


----------



## Viola

I'm so sorry!


----------



## gossamer

I am so sorry for your loss. Know that we are mourning and grieving with you.
Gossamer


----------



## mamaley

I'm so sorry. Ditto to what Gossamer said, we're mourning and grieving with you.


----------



## yoga

Glad you didn't have to be alone.

XOXOXO


----------



## Joi

s I am truly very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emilie

I am repying again- because I am just so sad for you. I prayed for you last night and this morning.
Go enjoy the sunshine....
Emilie


----------



## sleepies

im very sorry for your loss


----------



## SoHappy

Wishing you peace, sending you love.


----------



## MamaBug

I am glad that your dh was able to be with you. You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## 3_opihi

Oh, No!
I just found this. Kama, if you need anything at all --hugs, a shoulder to cry on, someone to take Bonnie for the afternoon--- please, please don't hesitate to give a call.

I'm so sorry. My heart is with you right now.


----------



## dr.j

Kama,
I'm crying for you. Please know you and your DH will be in my thoughts. I'm so glad he was able to be with you.


----------



## Valerie.Qc

Kama























I'm so sorry for your loss









I had MCs in the past... I know the pain too well...

Take care of yourself! It's good that your DH is there with you.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Kama, I'm still thinking of you sweetie. And glad to hear your dh was able to be with you.







s


----------



## Jeffiner

Kama, I am so very sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Avonlea

Kama, I don't know what to really say, just wanted to give you a





















.

I am sorry.


----------



## melaniewb

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Nate

Kama;
I'm still







for you today.

Tony & my mom also send condolences your way.









Peace & blessings to you, mama...


----------



## siddie

I'm so sorry. Take good care.


----------



## mamacrab

Kama, I am so sorry for your loss.

I just wanted to let you know that I dreamt about you last night. I dreamt that you were outside gardening and you were very sad but there was one beautiful tulip growing in your garden.

When I woke up, I immediately thought that the dream meant that even though your baby's time was so short, its life was still beautiful, precious, and important.

I hope it is OK to share this dream with you. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## MidnightCafe

I am so sorry...


----------



## goodcents

Kama -

We

love

you.

Tenderly,
Justine


----------



## WriterMama

I am so sorry for your loss. . .


----------



## *LoveBugMama*

Ooh, Kama!!

I am so very, truly sorry for your loss.

I will pray for you.

May God watch over you and give you hope again.


----------



## Meiri

Glad you had your DH's hand to hold.


----------



## Kelly71

Kama,
I am so terribly sorry for your loss. I hold you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.









Kelly


----------



## Ms. Mom

Kama, you know I've always loved you







, but I never wanted you over in this forum









Please know I'm here to support you in any way I can. Either here in this forum or by pm or email [email protected]

Gentle hugs to you and your family.


----------



## kimmysue2




----------



## kama'aina mama

Thank you all. Ms Mom, that is the nicest terrible welcome I'e ever had.


----------



## SweetTeach

So sorry for your loss! Judging from the # of posts to this thread, you are clearly very loved by many...
I wish you peace on this tough journey.
ST


----------



## Els' 3 Ones

I just found this............

My heart aches for your loss, K.


----------

